# BT master socket



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

My main phone line into my house has just an old single socket on it,










and my broadband speed is only 2.5 - 3.0mb.

Would fitting one of the BT master socket










help boost my b/band a bit?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

What is your bb package i.e. supposed speeds you expect?


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Up to 4.5 - 5.00mb

Had 4.5mb about 2 years ago but its slowly dropped off?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Try unplugging any extensions and testing.

Also worth getting a half decent filter.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

No extensions on the line.

What would you call a good filter?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Generally an expensive one. Fibre not available?


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

If you don't have the new BT phone socket (NT5) ring BT and ask them to change it, it should have been done when they installed your Modem ( white box ) normally fixed to the wall near your master socket. This is different to the router. I take it you have the BT Home Hub?

Broadband speeds can and do drop as more and more people connect to the circuit in your area. 

Did you do the speed test when plugged into the router or over the Wi-Fi?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

No it won't. 
The thing that determines speed is you isp and distance from the cabinet.

Have a look into fibre. I got a 30mbps package from talktalk and it costs me £8.75 a month


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

On an older master socket, take a look at the BT Iplate....costs about a fiver and can boost line speed without going fibre.....


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Firstly do you live in a flat or a house and how does the phone line come into your property? (Underground or via a pole)

If that really is the only phone socket in the house then it looks like a very old type of BT master socket. How is the socket installed, is it surface mounted or recessed into the wall?

If it's a surface mounted box then you *might* be able to change it for a NTE5 master socket but by doing so you would have to disconnect the main phone cable coming into the house and BT do not allow customers to do this however if you are competent then do so at your own risk. Other wise if its recessed you will have to chase the wall out (if its a solid wall) as the one in your first picture will be 68mm and a NTE5 will be 85mm.

Playing it safe you could just buy one of these ADSL Filters http://www.adslnation.com/products/xf-1e.php, used them for years when I was on ADSL. Whether they will increase your speed is another thing, most the time its badly wired extensions that cause the biggest drop in speed however a low quality filter can also sometimes cause the same problem.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Phil-1 said:


> If you don't have the new BT phone socket (NT5) ring BT and ask them to change it, it should have been done when they installed your Modem ( white box ) normally fixed to the wall near your master socket. This is different to the router. I take it you have the BT Home Hub?
> 
> Broadband speeds can and do drop as more and more people connect to the circuit in your area.
> 
> Did you do the speed test when plugged into the router or over the Wi-Fi?


If I'm not mistaken the OP is on ADSL and not FTTC so your advice is incorrect in this case. I stand to be corrected.



sbrocks said:


> On an older master socket, take a look at the BT Iplate....costs about a fiver and can boost line speed without going fibre.....


An I-plate will not work on his type of master socket.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm on BT ADSL (BT infinity) and my BT master socket was changed when it was installed. I have the latest socket with built in filter. 

I also have the modem on the wall and the BT home hub router.

Now depending on what the original OP has in the way of a broadband package and installation depends on what his original equip mento is.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Phil-1 said:


> I'm on BT ADSL (BT infinity) and my BT master socket was changed when it was installed. I have the latest socket with built in filter.
> 
> I also have the modem on the wall and the BT home hub router.
> 
> Now depending on what the original OP has in the way of a broadband package and installation depends on what his original equip mento is.


You are not on ADSL you would be on a fibre package if you have the white openreach modem, two totally different technologies.

The OP has already stated his getting 2.5 - 3.0MB (Mbps) so would indicate it's ADSL, so he would not have had an engineer visit or a white OR modem.

Please stop confusion the OP, I appreciate you mean well but you are giving incorrect advice.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, i am with sky for my b/band not bt.
The phone line enters the house (not a flat) via the big wooden pole across the street (15m), the old style master box is surface mounted so i could jusr buy a new master and wire it up myself as i good at the stuff (google).
The exchange is about 2-3 miles away from my house but theres a green switching box next to the bt pole.
Dont have fiber or superfast b/band as im at the g/friends most nights and she has 12mb sky.
Just want a little (or as much as i can with out opening the wallet)bit more for not so much £££.

A Talk Talk my by cheap but its dog sh17 near me.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

In that case I would change the BT socket and get new micro filters, you need a filter on every phone extension.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

jomo said:


> My main phone line into my house has just an old single socket on it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes is the answer, but only if it has an Openreach Logo on it, they have something inside them that helps broadband speeds, also, like others suggested, check your extension wiring, idealy needs to be wired in series for some reason.

Kev


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> No it won't.
> The thing that determines speed is you isp and distance from the cabinet.


Contention ratio and subscriber density has a massive impact on speed.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep. Many factors involved and contention ratio is def one of them. 

I install many for education and 1:1 ratio is only ever used.

All you can do if you don't want to change is swap filters, modem (if theyll let you) and main socket. Prob only get 1-2 extra though if you're lucky.


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

The iPlate will help a bit. Also remove any extensions or other phone plugs - disconnect them all.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

All the I-plate seems to do is disconnect/isolate the ringer wire from any wired extensions, you can do the same by ensuring only wires 2 & 5 are connected in any extension plate.

I prefer to use a filtered faceplate on my NTE5 master socket rather than the plug-in filters. This also ensures that any extensions are pre-filtered so avoiding the need for additional filters at any extensions.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

So one of these,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NTE-5a-MASTER-TELEPHONE-SOCKET-Openreach-Branded-Not-Cheap-Imitation-/191000004574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c787cc7de

And one of these,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BT-TELEPHONE-BROADBAND-ADSL-FILTER-SOCKET-SURFACE-MOUNT-/200951292964?pt=UK_Computing_Splitters_Couplers_Adapters&hash=item2ec9a16424

And wired in series, and i should be go to getting a bit more?


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

The top one would be the better one of the two, just bare in mind if you do mess it up you will be liable to pay BTs engineer charges to rectify any problems.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Only 2 wires, think i can manage to do that lol.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok so today i finally got around to changing the bt phone socket, thinking it's just 2 wire i feel it was in my powers to complete said task! WRONG!

So after taking the covers off both bt boxes i quickly found out i was out of my depth!

So i took pics and hopefully you guys may shed a bit of light on it for me! Please xxxxx


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

It not as complicated as it looks!!

From your images it just looks like you still have the old style (pre 2007 iirc) The new ones have a half/half split front panel so it makes life easier adding additional sockets.

The small box on the right is where the external BT line enters you property (A & B) wires. Mine was exactly like that until a few months ago.

Have a little look at the schematic/diagrams on this link and all will become clear. The two wires that come in are converted to 3 wires inside the new style master socket (2,3,5) But the A&B wires are essentially 2, Blue/white & 5,White/Blue

http://www.wppltd.demon.co.uk/WPP/Wiring/UK_telephone/uk_telephone.html

http://telephonesuk.co.uk/wiring_info.htm

I'd just buy a new style BT Open reach socket and replace that old one. Here on Amazon for easy, but you can buy them cheaper as the other chaps have posted.

GENUINE BT OpenReach NTE5a / N.T.E. 5A Master Socket / Linebox Latest 2011/2012 IDC Connection Version - 1036885 Faceplate / 1036886, Provides clear demarcation point between network and customer wiring, as used in the UK by BT the preferred method of terminating single pair copper lines within the customer premise. Can be used to replace existing BT Socket or Faceplate. Complete with Back Box and Screw Pack. Compatible with ADSL / ADSL / vDSL BT Infinity Service Specific Frontplates (SSFPs): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

You can use one of these beasties to help insert the wires correctly. 
IDC Krone Type Punch Down Tool ~ RJ45 / RJ11: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Chears D/Dog, i bought the master socket a few weeks back, but only got time to have a look today.

Ill take a look at those schematics and see if it makes any sense to me, but i'v had a pm off 
Titanium Htail, who maybe popping round to hold my hand while i have a go at it, or jab a screwdriver into a live socket lol.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

if you remove both of the old sockets then those two original wires (connected to A & B) now punch down to terminals 2 & 5 in the main base of your NTE5. If you have any phone tensions then connect the blue/blue&white wires to terminals 2 & 5 in the removable front part of your NTE5. Ignore the ringer wire or any other connections because with modern phones you simply don't need them.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Id like to relocate my phone socket and install some extensions, but I'm not sure who to approach to get this done. Would a general electrician be expected to be able to do this, or do I need a BT engineer?


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

BT engineer here....

The socket you have currently is an LJU. Commonly used to terminate extensions.

The biggest improvment in speed you will see is to upgrade the wire coming over from the pole (dropwire) to a new later type. The cable you have now is an old one and quite thick which increases the resistance.

If I were you....

I would call BT, log a fault that you have a noisy line with slow broadband. Its crackling when the wind blows and the ADSL service drops out. When the engineer arrives ask him to change the dropwire from the pole and could you possible put a nice shiny new NTE on for me. 

The NTE change will not really make much of a difference in my opinion. Happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Id like to relocate my phone socket and install some extensions, but I'm not sure who to approach to get this done. Would a general electrician be expected to be able to do this, or do I need a BT engineer?


Electrician can do this no problem.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

jomo said:


> Ok so today i finally got around to changing the bt phone socket, thinking it's just 2 wire i feel it was in my powers to complete said task! WRONG!
> 
> So after taking the covers off both bt boxes i quickly found out i was out of my depth!
> 
> So i took pics and hopefully you guys may shed a bit of light on it for me! Please xxxxx


Small box is a BT80a, this takes the two wire lead in from the outside onto the two screw terminals.
the three IDC connections just below the screw fitments, have three wires connected, prominently blue with white bands wire goes to the number 2 idc connection on the line jack, prominently white with blue band goes to the number 5 idc connection, the green wire does nothing at all. this wire goes into the old style line jack 2/1a that you have. 
So to connect an NTE5a, connect the blue/white to one screw terminal on the back of the NTE5a and the white/blue to the other screw terminal.
remember that this will be the cable coming from the BT80a.
In your old line jack 2/1a you have an extension cable containing 6 wires, blue, green and orange, they will be prominent blue, green , orange, with white hoops, the other wires are predominant white, with blue, orange and green hoops, take all the wires out and make sure that you connect the cable to the front plate of the NTE5a, connecting blue/white to number 2, white/blue to number 5 and orange/white to number 3, number three takes the ringing circuit round allowing the extension phone to ring.
Any problem, IM me and I wil try to talk you through things.
25 years with BT!!

Kev


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

jomo said:


> Chears D/Dog, i bought the master socket a few weeks back, but only got time to have a look today.
> 
> Ill take a look at those schematics and see if it makes any sense to me, but i'v had a pm off
> Titanium Htail, who maybe popping round to hold my hand while i have a go at it, or jab a screwdriver into a live socket lol.


John is a good guy, I am sure he will help out.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

shl-kelso said:


> if you remove both of the old sockets then those two original wires (connected to A & B) now punch down to terminals 2 & 5 in the main base of your NTE5. If you have any phone tensions then connect the blue/blue&white wires to terminals 2 & 5 in the removable front part of your NTE5. Ignore the ringer wire or any other connections because with modern phones you simply don't need them.


Incorrect, they would only ring if you have a capacitor in the extension socket, that would cause problems with resistance as you have one in the NTE5a.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Kev.

What do you think about the old DW 6/8?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Kev.
> 
> What do you think about the old DW 6/8?


chrissy_bwoy
It is old so may be giving problems, Dropwire 10 has been around since I joined and that was in 1988!!, drop 6/8 are older that that!!
That's what BT80A's were invented for as the thicker gauge wire was not meant to go into IDC connections as they opened them up too much, therefore not allowing anything else to be inserted on top.
Often as you know, the insulation cracks and leads to really bad crackling, this can cause problems with speech and also loss of speed on B/band. best to report a fault when you get these symptoms.

Kev


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

In my experience speed always improves when DW 6/8 is changed over. even more so if theres a joint inline from 10/12 - 6/8 in the eaves somewhere.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> In my experience speed always improves when DW 6/8 is changed over. even more so if theres a joint inline from 10/12 - 6/8 in the eaves somewhere.


totally agree, but BT wont change it unless there is something wrong somewhere. 
Not sure whether you can ask for it to be changed under a TRC?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel a reunion in my wires, be an invite to the Christmas party soon. :lol:

John Tht.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

spursfan said:


> totally agree, but BT wont change it unless there is something wrong somewhere.
> Not sure whether you can ask for it to be changed under a TRC?


Probably blag one on a 'noisy' fault.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Big thanks to Titanium Htail (john) for your help last night, but after assessing the situation it was best to just leave it alone as the wiring was just gonna be too much of a pain to do due to wires going through walls and not enough slack on them, but even if the sockets had of been swapped over there would have been little or no improvement to the B/band.


----------

